# Scare crow that doesn't flop over



## scarygrandma (Sep 1, 2015)

for the head I painted an Invisible Ghoul mask with acrylic paint


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! You painted that face?!? That's an amazing likeness! Great job!

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## scarygrandma (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry the words are so small.
1. Cut a true to size torso out of plywood (card board if you don't have the tools, but won't last as long)
2. Use a drill to put 8 holes
3. Put heave string or shoelaces into 6 of the holes the other 2 holes are for hanging (give some thought as to where you are going
to hang him and go ahead and hang him up)
4. Stick 2 mops, brooms or just long sticks into the top loops of string and tie them tight
5. Use the bottom two strings to tie his pants on through the belt loops (front and back)
6. Give him a coat, sweatshirt or any long sleeve shirt...you may have to push and pull the arms to get it on
7, Give him a milk jug head using the V shape in the neck (see picture) to hold the handle in place, you may have to stick a stick though the handle to help hold it on
8. Your done...he looks good with just the jug or you can give him a mask face and hat.







PS Fence post and Fence post driver are worth it


----------



## scarygrandma (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you, Wonderful forum


GobbyGruesome said:


> Wow! You painted that face?!? That's an amazing likeness! Great job!
> 
> And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Phil Locklear (Sep 6, 2015)

the face looks really creepy!


----------

